

 Sign up for our upcoming beta release - Staff timekeeping for SME - jamesjguthrie
http://heyjimmy.net

======
jamesjguthrie
Free places available in the beta release of Team Sheet, our new staff
timekeeping solution for small business.

Team Sheet will replace the sign-in sheets used at many small businesses
everywhere.

Requirements:

Android tablet running Gingerbread or higher with front camera; and

Promise to fill in feedback form.

